# New to Fantasy any help would be great :D



## dakka on you (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys. I was wondering if it was hard to transfer from 40k to fantasy. I've seen a few games played and it looks completely different. Basically my friend and I have been playing 40k for around 5 years or so. We need a change of pace. We have been researching a little bit on Fantasy. We are thinking about going in 50/50 on the battle of skull pass. I think I will be playing goblins. Here are some questions. 

1- Is it hard to learn if you've been in gaming for a while

2- There are "power armies" in 40k. Orks, Tyranids, Marines, Imperial guard. Pretty much the armies that you can do anything with. The really versatile forces. I was wondering if there are "Power armies" in fantasy. I want a fighting chance to win some games if I start playing. And what are the armies that are really hard to play? What armies are the "versatile" armies? I want to be able to customize my army. Have units that are fast enough to flank, units that hit super hard, and units that take damage for the sake of being meat shields. 

3- Is the Skull Pass box any good? The price isn't bad if 2 people go in on it. Are there enough units to start playing actual games? Or is it like the 40k starter box where only the ork gets an HQ model and the marine only has 1 troop choice? 

4- Are Goblins and Dwarfs good armies to start out with? I figure they are because they are in the starter box but,
- Are they "versatile armies"? Meaning can you personalize the armies? Or are there a few good units that you need to use to win?
- For all the Dwarf and Goblin players, Are these armies fun to play? Do you win some and loose some like everyone else? Or do you absolutely get owned every game?

5- What are the "horde armies" I have a ton of imperial guard that still need to be painted. Anyone that plays a horde army knows that its a struggle to get all of your models painted when you have other things going on. 

All in all I would like to have an army that Looks cool, Not to "horde" like, Versatile, and all around Fun to play. 
Well these are my questions. It would be a HUGE help if anyone could answer any of these for me. I'm sure you all know that its a big investment to get started into any table top game. With 40k I jumped between every army before I settled on one. I would like to stick with one army for Fantasy. So i'm hoping my first choice will be the best for me. Thank you & CHEERS!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

dakka on you said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering if it was hard to transfer from 40k to fantasy. I've seen a few games played and it looks completely different. Basically my friend and I have been playing 40k for around 5 years or so. We need a change of pace. We have been researching a little bit on Fantasy. We are thinking about going in 50/50 on the battle of skull pass. I think I will be playing goblins. Here are some questions.
> 
> 1- Is it hard to learn if you've been in gaming for a while
> 
> ...


Check out the sticky on the General Warhammer page: introduction to warhammer armies. It'll really help you find what you're looking for. It sounds mostly like you might like High or Dark elves, or possibly Warriors of Chaos. All very versatile, not too "horde" like, and they mostly come in plastic. 

Hope that helps altogether though


----------



## dakka on you (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you Maddermax for taking the time to respond to all of my questions. This has definitely helped a lot. I will check the stickey for sure and see if that can help me a little further. 

Cheers!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, Max put most of it right here. There is one thing though, are you going for armies because of models/fluff/competitiveness/tactics/etc.?

There are many different reasons to go for armies, but just don't rush your decision. Check out the beginners thread, like mentioned, and also cruise around the Games Workshop site and look at the getting started sections, and the models. Once you're sure, then start buying stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## dakka on you (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm mainly going for Models, Army List Customization, and how fun the army is to play (example)- Necrons in 40k are not very customizable. I would like a chance to win some games as well.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Just my personal recommendation: Dark Elves. They have some of the most awesome models, and a very flexible and powerful army book right now. Unlike Daemons they can be either overpowered or underpowered based on your list, so you can make lists to face even the non-competitive lists.

Of course, it's your choice, but seriously look at Dark Elves.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

As Max said Dwarfs can come with lots of customization with just the runes (magic equipment) you give them. 

A tip for your friend if he does enjoy the Dwarfs, there is a great site called www.bugmansbrewery.com which has a load of tips, tactics, ideas to do with the short and beardies. One particular thread that I have found is this onehttp://www.bugmansbrewery.com/topic/24885-building-a-dwarf-throng-bfsp-edition which details an army that can be exapnded from the units you get in the BFSP box.

Hope you have fun in Fantasy =D


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Dwarfs are a fantastic army to play. Theres alot of fun units like said lots custimization thanks to the runes. They can go from freindly play right up to competitive tournament level. This is why I've been playing them for so long.
As sparros linked. bugmans brewery is a great site, I use it alot when making good lists and the guys there are really nice.
Plus dwarfs arent that popular (at least not in wycombe) and it always feels good to be the underdog or the only bloke representing an army. Makes you feel special .
The lore for them is cool. I picked up dwarfs about 5 years ago because of the idea that they are all battle hardened warriors but are are also very cheerful (and they drink tonnes!)
OnG are fun as well. I have 2 friends who play them and EVERY battle against them is different thanks to the randomness of the army. Thye always prove to be a laugh.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

You could also look at Lizardmen, if you like the models. Low model count(unless you go Skink horde. You can go average-high model count if you but a bunch of ranged units), probably the second best army in CC(right next to WoC), and definitely an epic fluff. There's also a good amount of units to customize the army with, with short-range shooting being heavy, CC heavy, magic heavy, etc.

Another advantage is that not a whole lot of people play Lizardmen.
And yes, they can definitely play friendly or competitive, though they're slightly more on the competitive side(I almost never lose a friendly game unless I'm trying an experimental list). Competitively, Lizardmen are about the fourth strongest army.

As I mentioned, fluff is epic. Lizardmen were born something like 2 or 3,000 years ago, the first civilized creature to be created upon the world, big fights with DoC and other Chaos forces... Stuff like that.


----------



## dakka on you (Aug 25, 2008)

I appreciate all of the questions you guys have answered so far. I have checked into Lizardmen, Dwarfs, Dark Elves, Empire, WoC, Skaven, Vampire Counts, and OnG. I like the fluff for all of them to be honest. So now i'm on to game play. How do Skaven, Vampire Counts, Lizardmen, and Dark Elves play on the table top? what are there strengths and weaknesses? As of now I am leaning towards either Lizardmen, Orks & Goblins, or Dark Elves


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Dark Elves are pretty versatile, but they usually rely on fast and hard-hitting units that are fragile. If played well they're devastating, but played wrong they fall apart pretty quick.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i have every army, just about. ive been playing my skaven alot latley with the new rulles they have been undefeeted. the pluage furnice is awsome, the hell pit abomination just rude..lol last game my doom wheel killed a treeman with a charge impact and then 3 shots in the shooting phase. 16 wnds in all... just wait though sounds like beast men are going to rock as well ...... cant wait till the 6th of feb!!! wiat thats tomarrow!!!


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

Have fun at the GW store Steven  Seriously though, I think you should prioritize like this: 1. The army you like the best fluff wise. That's the army you will stick with, and won't care too much about losing when that happens.
2. An army that few people play. I actually usually go by this as number one when picking up a game, be it table top, RPG or MMORPG. I just really enjoy being in minority 

Regarding new army books: Skaven received theirs a month or so back, Beastmen book is released this weekend or something like that, Orc & Goblins will be next after the new rules edition, so I guess around this summer? After that, it will most likely be Tomb Kings.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Lizardmen are average speed, some units however are quite slow, and some are quite speedy(half of the army is M6 just about). Generally lacking in shooting, it's quite specialiazed. Skinks > large targets, Stegadons > elite ranked units, Ancient Stegadons > large targets/weaker ranked units. CC is where they really shine. At base S4, T4 for the whole army(excluding the Skinks)... Well, that should explain for itself. Armor saves are slightly on the suckish side(excepting Cold Ones) however, but they make up for it with their hitting capability(base 2A!). You can get some really souped up heroes and lords, the most expensive being 610 points.

Apologies for the wall of text. It's kind of hard to sum up Lizardmen in a couple sentences.


----------



## dakka on you (Aug 25, 2008)

What about the Chaos Dwarfs. I haven't seen models or an army codex in hobby shops but I have heard there still out there. What i'm picturing is a dwarf with the mark of nurgle. I don't actually know if they can get marks and such but I think it would be fun. Do people still play Chaos Dwarfs in tournaments or at all?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Chaos Dwarfs went out of print about 20 years ago (not quote me on that) so models are very rare, majority of CD armies ive seen are heavily converted. Plus rules for them dont really gel with the modern game so wouldnt suggest it for a first army.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

Really TK are weak? I always though of them as the Egyptian Counterparts of VC, as Tomb Guard and Grave Guard are essentially the same statwise, aside tomb guard have some BS

however, Since I love my VC models dearly I suppose I could throw in my opinion.

Vampire Counts are quite a versitile army, good magic potentials with bloodline powers, a vast choice of units, plus, you can repair units during battle (assuming the enemy don't dispel) Vampires themselves are good magic casters, Plus the spells are utterly devestating when massed (Winds Of Undeath) the idea behind my latest army (to be posted soon) is to overwhelm my enemy with Wight blades and a few good charges with my cavlary, although the only drawback is the army's utter lack of ranged attacks, as there aren't many ranged weapons to equip your army with, unless you use Gaze of Nagash Winds of Undeath or a banshee scream (I don't like taking banshes in favour of Wraiths, who are stronger and have more attacks, and are ethereal ^^)

at first I thought I had chosen a weaker army after trawling through the armylist codexs, Vampire counts seemed to have very low hitpoints, but vast potential ingame, turnsout I picked one of the stronger armies.

overall, I strongly suggest you go with whatever feels right to you.


----------



## teh emprah's homie (Dec 15, 2009)

skaven are like...the most random army ever to me at least i have weapon teams blowing up and doom wheels mauling my own troops and i STILL pull through for the win all though i lost like 70-150 guys idk if someone answered this already because my computer wont load the second page for some reason...so sorry if its been answered


----------

